# Composition Wisdom: 15 Tips for Amazing Photographs



## nerwin (Dec 5, 2017)

I thought this would be a great video to share, it has a lot of great tips from some of the best photographers around. 






Happy Tuesday!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 5, 2017)

Super tips and ideas


----------



## earthmanbuck (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for posting, I enjoyed that. I still struggle with composition, so it's nice to hear some easy to remember pointers.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 6, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## cgw (Dec 6, 2017)

Just a few too many truisms about what really boils down to intuition and awareness according Bob Holmes.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 6, 2017)

Don't we all begin with a certain level of awareness, an "eye"?

I see photographs here by many who obviously have a very strong sense of composition, and I wonder to what degreee this sense was present as a beginner, or even before photography was in your life?

I feel like I am trying to force this sense by working hard on it.

My wife will wander around and occasionally take some snaps on her phone. They're often really good, and they have a more pleasing sense of composition than my best attempts. I could strangle her...


----------



## rosh4u (Dec 6, 2017)

Nice tips to follow


----------



## Derrel (Dec 6, 2017)

There really was not much discussion of composition, but there was a lot of talking about shooting strategies. Still, perhaps it will help and inspire some viewers.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 6, 2017)

zulu42 said:


> Don't we all begin with a certain level of awareness, an "eye"?
> 
> I see photographs here by many who obviously have a very strong sense of composition, and I wonder to what degreee this sense was present as a beginner, or even before photography was in your life?
> 
> ...



It might be because we are forcing our self to see things instead of letting it happen organically. All my best photos were literally taking on a whim. It just happens naturally. I dunno, it's hard to explain. A lot of people say your best photos are taken at the right place at the right time, photographer or not.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 6, 2017)

I shoot as a technician too often. Fixated on settings, I forget it is an art.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Dec 11, 2017)

Bob Holmes is right about being on your own: it's damn difficult to shoot straight with a beagle puppy tugging on his lead!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 12, 2017)

Sometimes it is better to just keep walking, no matter how slow the stroll is.

One of the things I love about film is seeing something long after I shot it, while reading my journal. I just developed a roll a shot some time ago and was very satisfied with the project. I pretty much ticked all the boxes.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 12, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Sometimes it is better to just keep walking, no matter how slow the stroll is.



I like walking....to the couch.


----------

